# [H] Forgotten Brotherhood - Taerar 25er  10/12 10er  12/12



## FBrat (15. September 2009)

*
Forgotten Brotherhood sucht...

*
*

HIGH - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Priester (Disziplin)
HIGH - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Priester (Heilig)
HIGH - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schamane (Verstärkung)
HIGH - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schamane (Elementar)
HIGH - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schamane (Wiederherstellung)
HIGH - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Druide (Gleichgewicht)
HIGH - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Paladin (Vergeltung)
HIGH - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schurke


MED - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Todesritter (DD)
MED - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Druide (Katze)
MED - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Krieger (Furor/Waffen)
MED - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Magier
MED - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Priester (Schatten)
MED - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Druide (Bär)
MED - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Krieger (Schutz)
MED - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Paladin (Schutz)
MED - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Todesritter (Tank)


LOW - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Paladin (Heilig)
LOW - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Druide (Wiederherstellung)
LOW - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hexenmeister


Natürlich sind auch Bewerbungen jener Klassen, die zur Zeit mit geringerer Priorität in unserer Suche angeführt sind, stets willkommen!*
* 


Hier die wichtigsten Facts:

Raidzeiten...


Mittwoch 19.00-23.00 Uhr 
Sonntag 19.00-22.00 Uhr
Montag 19.00-23.00 Uhr
 
Wir bieten…


... eine bunt gemischte Gilde, in die man sich leicht integrieren kann und in der immer was los ist. (auch neben den Raids) 
... eine Gildenleitung, die auch gerne Vorschläge und Kritik entgegennimmt. 
... gut organisierte Raidtage zu arbeitnehmerfreundlichen Zeiten. 
... einen Raidpool, der so klein wie möglich gehalten wird um möglichst vielen Membern möglichst feste Plätze zu bieten. 
... ein faires DKP System.
... eine Homepage mit Raidplaner und Forum, welche ständig aktuell gehalten wird. 
... ein super Gildenklima. 
... eine umfassende Gildengeschichte mit Rückblick auf viele Jahre Gildenbestand und entsprechender Erfahrung.
 
Wir erwarten…


... dass sich jeder vernünftig und respektvoll gegenüber anderen verhält. 
... möglichst alle drei Raidtage Anwesenheit.
... Zuverlässigkeit (bedenkt immer, dass sich jeder auf den anderen verlassen können muss).
... Bereitschaft, sich auf einen Raid vorzubereiten (Flasks, Buffood, Kennen von Boss-Taktiken).
... ein gutes bis sehr gutes Verständnis deiner Klasse. 
... ein angemessenes Equipment für den aktuellen Content, optimale Verzauberungen & Gems inkl. PvE-Raid-Skillung.
... ein funktionierendes Headset und ein ausreichendes Hardware-Equipment (keine < 20 FPS bei Bosskämpfen zB.).
... Hilfsbereitschaft und Solidarität gegenüber anderen Membern, egoistisches Verhalten ist nicht förderlich.
 
Zurzeit können wir folgende Erfolge vorweisen... 

Pechschwingenabstieg 25er: 5/6
Pechschwingenabstieg 10er: 6/6
Bastion des Zwielichts 25er: 4/4
Bastion des Zwielichts 10er: 4/4
Thron der vier Winde 25er: 1/2
Thron der vier Winde 10er: 2/2**

Nun noch was zu unserer Geschichte...

Forgotten Brotherhood wurde damals (kurz nach dem Erscheinen von WoW) von einer kleinen Gruppe an Spielern gegründet, die erstmal nichts weiter im Sinn hatten, als zusammen zu spielen.
Nach und nach haben sich dann immer mehr Namen unter dem Gildentag von FB versammelt und einige andere kleine Gilden kamen hinzu, bis wir schließlich angefangen haben zu Raiden. 
Unser erstes Ziel war damals der Geschmolzene Kern, welchen wir auch noch auf unserem alten Server Blackmoore gecleart haben. In BWL konnte uns einzig Nefarian eine Weile die Stirn bieten aber auch dieser musste sich uns schließlich ergeben.
Durch zunehmende Warteschlangen und Serverlags bei den Raids entschieden wir uns dann auf einen Server der 1. neuen Generation zu wechseln, Taerar!
Dort ging es auch direkt weiter und wir haben die 4 Weltbosse (Die grünen Drachen) serverfirst gelegt und uns dann Ahn'qiraj zugewendet. Dort sind wir bis zu den Zwillingsimperatoren gekommen und haben diese auch noch geschafft, ehe Naxxramas sich über den Östlichen Pestländern zeigte.
Kurz vor dem Erscheinen von The Burning Crusade hatten wir leider einige Abgänge zu beklagen und haben deshalb bis zum Addon unseren Raidbetrieb eingestellt, um dann wieder neu formiert zu beginnen.
In BC haben wir alles bis auf Kil'jaeden gecleart, für den uns am Ende einfach die Zeit fehlte. Unser bester Try brachte ihn aber immerhin auf 2%, bevor dann Wrath of the Lichking herauskam.
Soviel zu einem kurzen Überblick der Geschichte von FB!

Sollten wir euer Interesse geweckt haben, so bewerbt euch unter Verwendung der Bewerbungsvorlage.

Bei Fragen könnt ihr euch auch gern ingame oder per PN bei Lrathdor, Drudi, Khtarg, Rodhoof oder Tykanor melden.


aktualisiert am 20.05.2011*


----------



## FBrat (17. September 2009)

/push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FBrat (26. September 2009)

/update


----------



## FBrat (30. September 2009)

/push


----------



## FBrat (3. Oktober 2009)

/update


----------



## FBrat (10. Oktober 2009)

Push


----------



## FBrat (17. Oktober 2009)

push


----------



## FBrat (24. Oktober 2009)

push!


----------



## FBrat (31. Oktober 2009)

/push


----------



## FBrat (7. November 2009)

/push


----------



## FBrat (19. Dezember 2009)

push


----------



## FBrat (15. März 2010)

PUSH


----------



## FBrat (20. März 2010)

push


----------



## FBrat (4. April 2010)

push


----------



## FBrat (11. April 2010)

update


----------



## FBrat (24. April 2010)

p


----------



## FBrat (1. Mai 2010)

u


----------



## FBrat (15. Mai 2010)

s


----------



## FBrat (22. Mai 2010)

h


----------



## FBrat (29. Mai 2010)

!


----------



## FBrat (5. Juni 2010)

PUSH


----------



## FBrat (14. August 2010)

Busch


----------



## FBrat (24. November 2010)

Push!


----------



## FBrat (3. März 2011)

Push


----------



## FBrat (21. März 2011)

/push


----------



## FBrat (29. März 2011)

[taurisch] /muuh

Für alle anderen /Push


----------



## FBrat (20. Mai 2011)

push


----------

